# Counterfeit Duck Confit: All Of The Flavor, Without The Labor



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2015)

A recipe from David Lebowitz for easy duck confit. Kayelle, I was thinking of you and Souschef and your newfound love for duck. I know my DH would love this, too. Saving for the winter. 

Counterfeit Duck Confit: All Of The Flavor, Without The Labor : The Salt : NPR


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2015)

This interests me.  Thanks, GG!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh boy, I'm sure saving this too GG!! 

I'm wondering how much harder it will be for me to get just duck legs, when I had to special order the whole ducks from our local grocery.  I may have to break down and go somewhere like "Whole Foods", better known as "the food store for only the mega wealthy Trump types".


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2015)

You're welcome! For everyone who might like it! 

Kayelle, maybe your local store could special-order the legs, too. Or buy online. This looks like a good deal. I haven't researched this company yet, but I'll keep it in mind: http://www.farmfreshduck.com/14-duck-legs


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 2, 2015)

*Duck*



Kayelle said:


> Oh boy, I'm sure saving this too GG!!
> 
> I'm wondering how much harder it will be for me to get just duck legs, when I had to special order the whole ducks from our local grocery. I may have to break down and go somewhere like "Whole Foods", better known as "the food store for only the mega wealthy Trump types".


 
When I buy duck. I go to the Chinese grocer.  It's usually much cheaper and always available.


----------



## creative (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes I am sure that recipe will taste delicious.  It is quite similar to a french recipe I have (i.e. same method of the marinade overnight etc but _simmered_ in just a very little wine, where it renders it juices and fat). It is _incredibly_ savoury/tasty and one of my fav recipes.  The cooked duck legs can be crisped up in the oven on another occasion (i.e. works well).

Similarities are the salt, chopped garlic and torn bayleaves.  Where it differs is using white wine (instead of the gin) and either fresh sage or fresh thyme (in the marinade).

I have noted the baking method (starting off in a cold oven etc) and will try it out (using the marinade of the french recipe I have) instead of the simmering method.   Thanks.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 2, 2015)

Bigjim68 said:


> When I buy duck. I go to the Chinese grocer.  It's usually much cheaper and always available.



Thanks Bigjim, that's a great idea but no grocers like that in these parts. 

GG..I could look into that online place, they even have duck tongues.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2015)

Duck tongues?  What the heck do you do with duck tongues?

Our nearest Asian market is 40 minutes away.  I see a roadtrip in my near future.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 2, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> A recipe from David Lebowitz for easy duck confit...


GG, Himself just played this segment for me earlier today! It sounds interesting.



Kayelle said:


> ...I could look into that online place...


Another online source is *Maple Leaf Farms*. They're "just down the road" from us, and their ducks are also available at Market Basket by me. OR you could come visit - I'll buy the duck and trimmings, you cook the duck.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 2, 2015)

Go buy a whole duck and break it down, it isn't hard.  Do pan seared duck breasts and then make confit out of the legs.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Duck tongues? What the heck do you do with duck tongues?
> 
> Our nearest Asian market is 40 minutes away. I see a roadtrip in my near future.


 
The oriental market where I trade sells all sorts of unusual critters and parts including tongues and feet.  Lots of strange fish.  Some I've tried and some not.  

I've found Orientals  in general proud of their cuisine and willing to take the time to give you their favorite recipe.  

Back to duck tongue:

The Nasty Bits: Duck Tongue | Serious Eats : Recipes


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2015)

I can just envision myself on Chopped, with duck tongues, Brussels sprouts, and liver.  Lord, please take me now!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> Go buy a whole duck and break it down, it isn't hard.  Do pan seared duck breasts and then make confit out of the legs.



You're far too reasonable my friend. 



Dawgluver said:


> I can just envision myself on Chopped, with duck tongues, Brussels sprouts, and liver.  Lord, please take me now!





Great link Jim!! Yummy.........


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 3, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> You're far too reasonable my friend.



Just trying to talk sense into you before you over spend on duck parts... 

A local grocer has duck breast for sale at like $18/pound.  I can buy the whole duck for less than a pound of breasts.  And I get to keep the excess skin for fat.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 3, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> Just trying to talk sense into you before you over spend on duck parts...
> 
> A local grocer has duck breast for sale at like $18/pound.  I can buy  the whole duck for less than a pound of breasts.  And I get to keep the  excess skin for fat.



You're so right Frank..that whole  duck I bought was $18.00. 

I want to bring something to your attention  though on that web site from GG.....besides duck tongues, they also have *duck feet* !! That's gotta be for you.. there's a whole new take on  Voodoo duck stock!!


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 4, 2015)

Voodoo duck stock!??!  Oh my..

I don't know if am going to remain conscious.


----------

